# Did Mohd Afzal aka Afzal Guru had a fair trial?



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2010)

For those who believe in trial-by-media should not post in this thread.

I came across this site *justiceforafzalguru.org/  during one of my online research of what exactly this hoola-bulla is about one man who despite being sentenced to death, hasnt YET been hanged. I was appalled when many learned journalists and human rights activists asked for pardon. How can one ask for pardon for something like attacking The Indian Parliament 
So having sometime off today as it is local election result day, i began my research and in doing so came to learn some of the startling facts and procedures followed by our "competant" police authorities and politicians. After reading plenty of articles, one thing was fact: *Mohd Afzal did not get a fair trial*.

How "facts" and authority were manipulated and twisted and the evidence were sidelined to give a populist decision even by the Supreme Court.

I request posters here to go through the articles and judge by yourself.

Some of the links:
Dishonest reporting by NDTV
Media bending the truth to push Afzal to  the gallows

---------------------------------------------
PS: Don't get yourself biased towards populist lynching ideas. A Court should be cautious as it is a matter of life of a person.
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

tbh, it was pretty much clear that he had attacked the parliament.

If he would have been hanged immediately when he was sentenced, no one would have been discussing this.

Regarding judiciary (unfair trial) and media, unka toh ye roz ka kaam hai.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting. 

The fact is, the government is show apathy, esp. towards this case. What they dont get is that as they keep pushing his execution date further, he'll get more support on grounds of a conspiracy by "no fair trial"


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

I dont care about fair trial issues when common sense can do the job. Come on you think Kasab needs a fair trial too. With due respect to law i would say yes he does. But does it need a long trial as the one going on and a pardon plea to the president. Heck no!

Hes been cozyed up enough. I just hope they extract some credible information from him and donate his organs making a worthless life as his of some worth to humanity.


----------

